
Early Years of Computer Gaming: Steve Russell and Nolan Bushnell (2002) [video] - masswerk
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FyHbzhtrP0w?
======
jacquesm
> Bushnell later bought out Dabney, who was forced out after Nolan told him he
> would transfer all the assets to another corporation and leave Ted with
> nothing.

This is an interesting juxtaposition with 'Dirty tricks 6502 programmers
used.'

------
Pfhreak
Nolan Bushnell has a fairly extensively documented history of sexual
harassment and sexist behavior.

His achievements are definitely there, but it's important to also have the
context that they likely came with impact to others.

I bring this up because until very recently I wasn't aware of it, and I think
there's an interesting thread to follow from Nolan's behavior and company
culture, through the development and marketing scene of games in the 90s, to
today.

~~~
manfredo
His "fairly extensively documented history of sexual harassment" stems almost
exclusively from the words of a contemporary video game developer, Brianna Wu,
who formed this perspective based on secondhand accounts. Interviews with the
people who were at Atari at the time of the alleged sexist behavior disagreed
with the categorization.

In my view this is not sufficient to warrant scrubbing people's names from our
historical memory.

~~~
Pfhreak
> In my view this is not sufficient to warrant scrubbing people's names from
> our historical memory.

Did someone suggest doing that? I said it's important to contextualize his
work, not to write him out. You are arguing against a position I don't hold.

> Interviews with the people who were at Atari at the time of the alleged
> sexist behavior disagreed with the categorization

Nolan himself went on record in 2012 in Playboy describing a wild atmosphere
and describing one of his employees as 'stacked', the 2001 book _The Ultimate
History of Video Games_ describes his attitude, Nolan told the San Francisco
Chronicle "Some ladies feel comfortable around me, some don't."

